# apache und dateien zum download anbieten

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich bitte auf einem apache server ein paar Dateien zum download an.

Allerdings geht der download total langsam.

Die leute brauche stunden für 100 MB, wie bekomme ich apache dazu die

Dateien schneller weg zu schaufeln?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Christian99

meines wissens nach ist da standardmäßig keine beschränkung eingebaut, mir ist zumindest bei meinen server nix aufgefallen.

wie ist denn die übertragungsrate und was solte sie denn sein?

----------

## JoHo42

170 MB Dateien und wir brauchen jetzt schon 3 Stunden und sind gerade mal bei 50%.

Ne das ist deutlich zu langsam, da kann ich die Bytes echt abschreiben.

Ich dachte da könnte man was einstellen, damit die Leute den Server nicht ausreitzen.

Naja mal schauen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Christian99

soweit ich weiß nicht mit apache direkt, sondern nur mit irgendwelchen anderen tools (iptables eventuell).

das wären dann so ca 7 kB/s. was würdest du denn erwarten, sprich mit was für ner leitung ist der server  und die empfänger vergebunden?

----------

## JoHo42

Ich habe kein IPTables und was hat das mit der Geschwindigkeit von Apache zu tun?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich mit Iptabels drosseln kann aber ich will halt rauf.

Der sollte die 170Mb innerhalb einer Stunde durch haben und nicht 50% inerhalb 3 Stunden.

----------

## Christian99

ich wollte ja damit auch nicht sagen, dass du das verwenden sollst, sondern hab nur gemeint, dass das mit apache das drosseln nicht geht sondern man zb iptables dafür. damit wollte ich sagen, dass du apache nicht schneller machen kannst. wenn du nix externes verwendest, wird er die maximale geschwindigkeit nutzen, soweit ich weiß.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

vielleicht ist auch PHP schuld. Das ist definitiv zu langsam das kann nicht.

Der Server ist nichst ausgelastet und da kommten die Byte quasi einzelnt über die Leitung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

Der Flaschenhals ist doch meist der Internet-Anschluss selbst ...

Was hast du den da an Upstream verfügbar?

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten zb mal eine ca 700 MB CD.iso von jemanden bei mir runterladen lassen, das hat mit einem 08/15 Internet-Anschluss (ca DSL 3000) mit  448 Kbps Upstream etwa 15 Stunden gedauert...

Ich hab es nun nicht nachgerechnet, würde aber meinen es ist vollkommen normal, besonders wenn das Internet nebenbei auch noch anderweitig verwendet wird...  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

Sind downloads z.b. via ftp oder scp auch so langsam oder sind diese schneller?

----------

## JoHo42

scp ist super schnell ftp kann ich nicht sagen.

----------

